# To go to the butcher??



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

When is a kid too old to go to the butcher?? I have a wether who is only 4 months and he weighs about 100 lbs. I don't want to send him for meat but if spring brings many kids he may have to for space and cost considerations. Is a year old too old to fetch a good price at the butcher? Should I just make the hard choice now??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I put a 6 year old Boer doe in the freezer.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I know that they can be eaten but do they fetch a lower price. I am ok with him having to go but I do NOT want to personally eat him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think that depends on who is buying him and for what purpose. I only put in the freezer for my family so I don't know what kind of money you would get out of him.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You will get the best price now. If you wait until spring, he will be heavier but bring less per pound. It's kind of a balancing act.


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I put a 6 year old Boer doe in the freezer.


Why? Did it taste okay?


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Your gonna get your best market prices between 40 an 70lds. The older an bigger he gets the less you will get for him.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

kccjer said:


> You will get the best price now. If you wait until spring, he will be heavier but bring less per pound. It's kind of a balancing act.


Carmen I don't know if you remember but you were the one who helped me soooo much to bring Philbert into this world. Now you can help me usher him out. :-(


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No I hadn't remembered that til now. Gosh he looks good! Looking at him, he'll bring a good price now. Waiting will only make it more difficult to let him go. I would do it now if you are going to have to get rid of him anyway. Good luck....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

kyndal_98 said:


> Why? Did it taste okay?


She was beating up bad on my Nigerians so she had to go. Meat was very good. Had to tenderize and marinade a little more.


----------

